# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Angststoornis en hyperventilatie

## pareltje

Hoi,

Zijn er hier meer mensen die net als ik zwaar depressief zijn geweest en tengevolge daarvan een angststoornis hebben overgehouden. Ik heb ook last van chr.hyp. wat gepaard gaat met heelveel lichamelijke klachten. Ik zou graag in contact komen met mensen die dit ook hebben.

Liefs Pareltje

----------


## smisss

ha pareltje ik zie dat je last hebt van hyerventilatie he ik al 26 jaar maar heb er mee leren leven zoveel ogelijk heb je zin om te praten er over kan dat groetjes rita

----------


## freaky_sandje

Hey Pareltje, 

Ik heb ook een soort angststoornis, sociale fobie. Ook dit gaat gepaard met veel lichamelijke klachten. Het zorgt er ook voor dat ik me met momenten nogal depressief voel. Laat maar iets horen als je eens wil praten.

Groetjes Sandra

----------


## pareltje

Hoi Smiss en Sandra,

Ik zou graag met jullie in contact willen komen. Wat zouden jullie het liefste willen met elkaar mailen of schrijven, of elkaar gewoon es ontmoeten?
Laat maar even weten Ik vind het heel fijn om met mensen te spreken die me begrijpen. Hoop gauw wat van jullie te horen.

Liefs Hennie

----------


## freaky_sandje

Hey pareltje, 

Ik zou het heel leuk vinden om in contact te komen met elkaar. Voor mij zou het makkelijkste zijn om te mailen of te schrijven, aangezien ik problemen heb met sociale contacten, toch zeker in het begin. Laat maar iets weten of dat voor jou goed zou zijn. 

xxx Sandra

----------


## pareltje

Hoi Sandra, 

Ik heb je een mailtje gestuurd.

Hopelijk tot gauw.

Liefs

----------


## jdj

hoi hoi jep hier nog eentje die er last van heeft vooral de lichamelijke klachten zijn vervelend op zijn zachts gezegd!!

----------


## jessicaanthonio

Yep, me 2!
Stoppen met de antidepressiva en het benauwde komt weer terug!
Ach ja, zal ook wel weer over waaien!

----------


## Missbehave

Hallo allemaal,
Precies een jaar geleden kreeg ik de eerste symptomen van hyperventilatie.
Dit uitte zich in trillen en duizelig zijn. Het laatste jaar is dit alleen maar erger geworden en begin februari heb ik mijn eerste paniek aanval gehad! Ik was er van overtuigd dat ik dood zou gaan.
De laatste tijd durfde ik bijna nergens meer naar toe, omdat ik bang was dat ik weer klachten zou krijgen.
Ik ging me afsluiten van bepaalde plaatsen. De huisarts heeft me doorverwezen naar een psycholoog en die heeft vastgesteld dat ik aan mijn hyperventilatie een angststoornis heb over gehouden. (hypchondrie & seperatie stoornis oftewel verlatingsangst).
Ik ben ontzettend bang om van huis weg te gaan , het liefst lag ik de hele dag in bed. Ik ben als de dood dat mijn ouders iets overkomt, of dat ik dood ga.
De psycholoog gaat me nu behandelen met cognitieve gedragstherapie & medicatie! Ik word compleet gestoord van mijn klachten , en krijg er wat van dat ik altijd maar zo bang en angstig ben.
Ontspannen kan ik niet meer, zelfs niet onder de zonnebank, onder de douche, met sporten of in de kroeg.
Ik denk nog steeds elke keer dat ik lichamelijk iets mankeer en word er langzamerhand depri van. Ik slaap hele dagen en ben 's nachts klaarwakker.
Heb gewoon het gevoel dat ik hier nooit meer van af kom  :Frown: . Iets dat bij mijn stoornis hoort is dat je niemand vertrouwd, de dokter niet, de arts niet, zelfs de psycholoog niet... "ja maar zij voelen toch niet wat ik voel?" "zij weten toch niet wat er met me aan de hand is als ze me niet nakijken?"

Zijn er meer mensen die dit hebben?

Groetjes Missbehave

----------


## jdj

hoi hoi.....ik weet precies wat je bedoelt en voelt ik kreeg dit ook toen ik 19 was ben er tot mijn 39 mee door gelopen ..nu gaat t beter omdat ik nu pas hulp heb gezocht..dus heel goed dat ju er nu wat aan doet..ECHT..en dat niet slapen en piekeren gaat weg als je weer vertrouwen krijgt dat je niet bang hoeft te zijn voor angst aanvallen...ik vond t duizelig zijn t ergst daardoor kreeg ik de angst om naar buiten te gaan.ju voelt ju zo naar bang om flauw te vallen enz... t belangrijkste is dat ju de rust in je lijf terug krijgt en weer goed slaapt....als je je eigen n keer beter voelt probeer toch weer naar buiten te gaan.... gr en heel veel sterkte

----------


## Missbehave

Heey,
Heel erg bedankt voor je reactie, ik ben echt "blij" ook al is dit n onpasselijk woord in deze situatie, dat ik niet de enige bent die dit heeft.
Ik ben nu een aantal keer bij de psycholoog geweest, maar de klik is er niet! Donderdag mag ik naar de psychiater! Die gaat kijken of hy de therapie kan ondersteunen met medicatie. Ik ben inderdaad bang dat ik flauw val en ga niet de deur uit als het niet ECHT hoeft! En als ik ga en ik voel het opkomen dan ren ik het liefst zo snel mogelijk naar huis. Daarom blijf ik ook dicht bij huis als ik weg ga. Het belemmerd mijn sociale leven enorm, en ben helaas ook moeten stoppen met mijn studie. 

Ik ben blij dat het nu beter met je gaat! Mag ik vragen hoe lang je al hulp hebt ? En wat voor een hulp je hebt, want ik heb het idee dat ik bij mijn psycholoog echt niet op z'n plaats ben. Ze komt ongeinteresseerd over naar mijn idee en ik heb t gevoel dat ze te weinig doet om me hier van af te helpen!

Nogmaals bedankt voor je reactie!
Jij ook heel veel sterkte, en ik hoop dat je er snel weer helemaal boven op bent, want ik weet hoe vervelend het is!

Groetjes!

----------


## jdj

ik heb vanaf me 19 jaar er al last van...heb maatschappelijk hulp gehad maar hielp niet echt.... dus rommelde maar wat door met me beperkingen... ik had n relatie met veel stress...werd van n vrolijke meid n terug getrokken meisju met veel angst... ben 19 jaar bij me ex gebleven sinds 2 jaar weg bij hem...stress werd minder maar de angst om de deur aan te gaan bleef omdat ju da gevoel niet zomaar weg kan stoppen...en de angst in ju zit... had daarna weer n relatie ben met me nieuwe vriend en kids verhuist naar andere kant van nl. daar ging t stukken beter maar de beperkingen bleven,,werd t zat ik wilde ook gewoon lekker weg wanneer me kids wilde zwemmen enz... raakte best wel depri...ju wordt boos om jezelkf ...ben naar de arts gegaan me verhaal gedaan..ze heeft me doorverwezen..heb n gesprek van n uur gehad met n man die kijkt wat tie voor ju kan betekenen.... ik heb nooit medicijnen willen slikken....maar hij adviseerde me om t toch te doen...kijken hoe dat gaat en met eventueel n ...psycholoog.. ik ben begonnen met anti depri...paraxotine.. int begin veel slaperig.. na 4 weken begon t te werken nu heb ik bijna geen last meer om na buiten te gaan....ju moet natuurlijk ook zelf na buiten gaan en dan merk ju dat t steeds beter gaat...ju hoort hier veel negatieve verhalen over anti d,, maar gods dank zijn ze er... en ik voel me er goed bij... kijk wat t beste voor ju is psycholoog of en medicijnen.... ik kan t tot nu toe af met medicijnen... hoop dat ju er ook vanaf komt want t is iets vreselijks ...... gr ...

----------


## jdj

ik slik nu 4 maanden paraxotine maar werk er zelf ook aan hoe moeilijk t ook is..... hoop echt dat t jouw ook gaat lukken....zal best wel...zet ju schouders eronder.. gr

----------


## saraa

hoi,
ik heb al heel lang klachten die eigenlijk steeds erger worden. Volgens de huisarts is het hv en volgens de psycholoog een angststoornis, ondanks de therapie wordt het niet minder. Mijn klachten vind ik altijd moeilijk te omschrijven. Ik voel me heel raar in mijn hoofd alsof er iets inzit wat tegen mijn schedel drukt, daardoor voelt mijn gezicht verdoofd aan en heb ik steken in mijn hoofd, momenteel heb ik dit vooral links achter in mijn hoofd. Verder ben ik de hele dag door duizelig en voelt mijn lijf zwaar aan. En ja door deze gewaarwordingen ben ik inderdaad angstig en onrustig. Herkent iemand dit??
groetjes Saraa

----------


## mipje

Hallo allemaal,

Het is raar dat ik het zeg maar ben zo blij dit allemaal te lezen. Zo herkenbaar. Ik heb een ernstige angststoornis. En het gaat op het moment weer helemaal niet lekker. Slik al jaren paroxetine en ben nu 1,5 in behandeling van een psycholoog. Soms gaat het een tijd super en denk ik dat ik alles aan kan maar soms is het ook niet te harden. Die lichamelijke klachten erbij maken me ook erg onzeker. Het troost wel er hier zoveel over te lezen!

Liefs mip

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Ik heb vanochtend van de huisarts gehoord dat ik hoogst waarschijnlijk een overdreven angst heb. Heb dit waarschijnlijk gekregen door wat problemen waar ik nu mee zit. Volgens de huisarts ben ik door die problemen overdreven angstig en onrustig geworden, en is het nu echt op het ongecontroleerde af, en heb er echt totaal geen controle meer over. Als ik de angst probeer weg te drukken, dan komt het dubbel zo hard terug. Heb last van slaaploosheid, prikkelbaarheid, angstig, vermoeidheid, duizelig, geen concentratie meer, het gevoel alsof mijn lichaam vol zit met stenen en misselijkheid. Dacht dat de misselijkheid, duizeligheid en prikkelbaarheid ergens anders vanaf kwamen, maar het blijkt allemaal bij die angststoornis te horen. Heb nu voor twee weken Seresta 10 mg gekregen, en als het daarmee niet beter gaat wordt ik doorverwezen naar een psycholoog voor kortdurende gesprekstherapie en ik krijg daarbij dan ontspanningsoefeningen. 

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## femke77

Hallo allemaal,

Bijna 2 jaar geleden heb ik een burn out gekregen, inmiddels ben ik daar helemaal van hersteld ik heb er echter wel hyperventilatie klachten en dus agorafobie aan over gehouden. Verschrikkelijk ik heb er geen andere woorden voor. Het is mij inderdaad opgevallen dat er weinig over geschreven cq. bekend is. Ik heb geruime tijd therapie dit om te leren ontspannen, maar hierdoor gaan de angst klachten niet weg. Ik zou het prettig vinden om met mensen die hetzelfde hebben, hier over te praten, en niet alleen te horen dat het tussen mijn oren zit en dat ik de enige ben die er wat aan kan doen :Smile:  Terwijl ik weet dat ze gelijk hebben... Het beheerst zo enorm je leven! Ik vraag mijzelf ook steeds af waarom ik...? Goede opleiding, mooie villa buiten het dorp, jong, leuke man, succesvolle job.... Eigenlijk alles wat mijn hartje begeerd, of toch niet....?


Liefs fem

----------


## Michel

Hallo allemaal,

Ja, ik heb ook al jaren lang last van angst-stoornissen.
De symptomen uit jullie verhalen herken ik ook helemaal.
De meeste "angst aanvallen" krijg ik vaak als ik alleen ben.
Ook als ik dus alleen, of met niet bekende mensen verder van huis moet krijg ik vaak van die aanvallen... Eigenlijk helemaal om niks. En waarom ik ze krijg dat weet ik ook niet.
Ik zit voor mn werk eigenlijk de hele dag op de weg. Tegenwoordig gaat het wat beter, maar ik heb ook tijden gehad dat ik alleen maar in mn eigen regio durfde te rijden, uit angst (waarom weet ik niet) dat er iets zou gebeuren.

Altijd bang om dood te gaan, terwijl ik dondersgoed weet dat je niet zo maar dood gaat.
En toch is er die angst.. kan het moeilijk beschrijven.
Ook in een winkel, of supermarkt, krijg ik vaak dat benauwde gevoel. Bang om flauw te vallen..
Als ik daar later dan over na denk, denk ik bij mezelf.. Ja.. wat dan nog? ze rapen me wel weer op.
Maar toch blijf die angst er vaak. En met name dan als het er druk is.

Ben er al vaak voor naar specialisten geweest, dokters etc.
Heb er ook medicijnen voor gekregen. (momenteel heb ik fluoxetine, en had tot voor kort geleden ook dogmatil. Met die laatste ben ik spontaan mee gestopt.

Ik lijd ook aan het syndroom van Gilles de la Tourette.
Ik krijg sinds mijn 15de jaar al allerlei medicijnen.
Waar ik trouwens ontzettend dik van ben geworden.
(ben inmiddels 36)
Door veel medicijnen heb ik ook enorme borst-vorming gekregen.
Iets wat als man zijnde niet bepaald prettig is.

Toen ik geboren werd, heb ik een poosje klem gezeten, wat ook weer een gevolg zou kunnen zijn van angst stoornissen op latere leeftijd.
En op 9 jarige leeftijd heb ik in het buitenland een onsteking in mijn keelholte gehad, zgn. "larangietes" of zo iets, wat op het nippertje ook maar net goed af is gelopen...

Dat zijn allemaal dingen die dan wel bewust of onbewust mee kunnen spelen voor die angsten.
Maar daar ben ik me allemaal ook heel goed van bewust, en daar zit ik ook niet mee...

En toch blijven die angsten met z'n tijd zo maar komen...
Geen idee hoe ik er vanaf kom...
Mja.. Fijn dat er mensen zijn die de zelfde ervaringen hebben.
Soms denk je dat je de enigste bent.

Groetjes, Michel.

----------


## katje45

Hoi Michel,

Zelf geen ervaring met angststoornis. Wel van heel direct bij. 
Heb je al eens cognitieve gedragstherapie hiervoor gehad? Bij heel wat mensen heeft dit een goed effect.
Wil je heel veel sterkte wensen!

----------


## Tess71

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb ook al meer dan 10 jaar last van paniek/angsten( gegeneraliseerde) vakantie, sporten, feestjes,en zelfs uit eten gaan zijn vaak een beproeving voor mij en als het even kan vermijd ik dit dan ook. Er zijn periodes dat het beter gaat, maar het blijft een jojo effect!
Ik moet wel zeggen dat door de jaren heen ik er beter mee om kan gaan, maar als ik in een heftige angst periode zit gaat het weer helemaal mis!
Krijg binnen kort cognitieve gedragstherapie en ben nu bezig om over te schakelen van Efexor XR naar Citalopram. Hopelijk na 14 jaar krijg ik een keer wat meer stabiliteit in mijn leven.
Lekker sporten of op vakantie gaan of zelfs lekker naar een feestje te gaan zonder die verdomde angst!

Ik wens jullie allemaal heel veel sterkte met dit gevecht, maar ik ben er van overtuigd dat door er hard aan te werken je een zo normaal mogelijk leven kan leven.

Groetjes Tess

----------


## romario

Hoi allemaal
Mijn gegeneraliseerde angsstoornis komt altijd te boven bij belangrijke beslissingen,bijvoorbeeld, verandering van werk, zodoende zit ik nog steeds bij dezelfde werkgever, was 6 weken al helemaal rond om totaal iets anders te gaan doen, en kreeg binnen 1 week mijn oude klachten weer terug, paniek/angst aanvallen,oververmoeid,depressief, nare ideeen,alles afgeblazen zit nu alweer 2 weken depressief thuis, slik al 5 jaar 10mg lexapro, ik weet het niet meer, ik ben eigenlijk radeloos, krijg deze week hypnotherapie

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Romario!!!
Laat ons 's weten of de hypnotherapie je helpt ok?!

----------


## romario

Hallo Agnes,

Dank je, ik zal mijn ervaringen wat betreft hypnotherapie hier regelmatig posten.

Groeten Bert

----------


## romario

Ik zou mijn ervaringen over hypnotherapie hier posten: Ze willen er voorlopig niet aan beginnen omdat ik niet stabiel genoeg ben, ik weet niet wat ik hiermee moet.

Bert

----------


## Hella

Als je niet staboel bent Bert, dan moet je het ook inderdaad niet doen en ik kan het weten. Ik heb zelfs doorgedramd dat ik EMDR wilde, en dat werkte ook averechts omdat ik niet stabiel was. 

Er zijn tijden dat je stabieler bent dan de andere, maar dit gaat om maanden dat je wat "vaster" in je schoenen staat. Probleem van ons mensen met angststoornissen is dat we allemaal zo graag willen doen wat we zouden willen doen, maar door de angst en paniek niet durven. Steeds maar weer die aanvallen en daar wortdt niete alleen angstig van maar ook omdat we in feite niet echt leven, maar constant bezig zijn met overleven.

----------


## katje45

Hallo Romario,

Jammer dat ze er nog niet aan willen beginnen. Maar ze zullen dat niet voor niets doen. Hoop dat het toch nog snel voor je gaat gebeuren.

----------


## romario

Hallo Katje

Dat is gewoon klote, ik kreeg ook het idee dat ze er ook nog niet van overtuigd was welke therapie ze wil gaan toepassen, beetje aftasten kijken wat het beste aanslaat, heb aangegeven dat ik daar niet echt teverden over ben.Heb nu 4 weken geen therapie, dat schiet natuurlijk niet op.

Groeten bert

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Jeetje, dat schiet al helemaal niet op. Hoop toch voor je dat ze snel wat doen.

----------

